# What do I mate him with?



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

ok so I have a white Faced Cinnamon male (i think) down the track I would love to get him a mate, I'm certainly not interested in breeding them until I know alot more about tiels, and even then I am just happy for him to have company, but in the event that they do have babies what is the best mate for him to breed with, so that the babies are ok ...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some nice pictures of his back would help us determine if he has any splits. If he does, then we could give you a better idea. At the moment, without knowing any of those things, a hen that is NOT a cinnamon and split WF is your best choice.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just some thoughts.....If you have no thoughts of breeding, and just want a companion for him it might be best to get another male.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

TY for your reply, I will take some more pics when i get home from work today and post the link, but he is all cinnamon on the back, no pearling etc, and his tail is barred. 

Ty Srtiels, I wasnt sure if getting a male would give him a companion or a sparring partner  ... the main reason I asked is because here in my part of Oz, no one seems to know how to sex a cockatiel and I fear bringing home what I think is a male only to find it a female :s ... so I thought If i think about it now and find out what is better to mate him with then if it turns out a female and they end up mating then all good  (trying to cover all bases before it happens really)... also unsure if he is indeed a male at this stage, I think he is ... but then I know nothing about tiels! just going on what I have read here, and at his age i think its hard to know?, I'm not thinking about a mate just yet, altho my partner has mentioned it and he is often impulsive so I want to make sure he too knows what he can and can't bring home one day guised as a present for me  ...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If he still has barred tail feathers he's pretty young right? Its good you're planning for all instances! I asked for pictures of his back because sometimes we can tell if a male is split to pearl by seeing if he has any ghost pearls on his back and also seeing if he's split pied by tick marks on the back of his head or light colored toe nails. If he is split to these things, a pearl pied hen would be a great mate for him!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

ok so pics are here ... http://s1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii610/SoozQQ/Champers/

attached a couple but they are large so only put in a couple here, also if anyone wants to tell me what sex he is (lol assuming he is a he) go ahead 

Thanks for the help


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

How old Is he/she


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

he is 2 months 3 weeks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea he's still pretty young. What made you think male? Does he whistle yet?


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol when I got him the Lady told me he was male, something to do with the spots under his wings, I can't get a photo of them no matter how much I try though, When she clipped his wing there were spots on the feathers and still some on the other side, I have read that post in here on wing spots but I can't figure it out ... I personally think he might be a she, but am waiting for other opinions. Even the vet first said male, then hmmm maybe female, then its a wait til they are one year old to see.
Thus my dilema if I buy another bird or hubby brings one home :s, if I get male for companion and Champ turns out to be she, I may face the breeding issue. he does have distinctive white face though not just a flash of white colour, and there are dark tail feathers, and of course the barring but I dont know if thats enough to know lol ... 

He picked up my whistle within hours of being home, altho that might be flock calling (?) since I use same whistle for dog and cat here, lol and hubby at times and once, on the way to the vet he wolf whistled, although he hasnt done it again and he doesn't whistle much ... again why I suspect female ... 

All that aside though, is it easy enough to tell what he/she would be best with if breeding does occur?

Gosh I have so much to learn about them!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol love the irony of "post quick reply" when its a bit of a rant! ...  Soz about that!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The fact that he can mimic easily suggests male...the tiel in my siggy is a hen and she has a very white face so it varies. You really wont know til about six months of age because immature males look exactly like adult hens which is why its so difficult to sex them young. A DNA test would give you a definite answer or you can wait it out. He's cute regardless!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

ty Roxy, yes I think he is absolutely gorjus as well, but then i am biased! ... there are so many beautiful birds on this forum, and yours are just stunning!

I'll wait it out as the vet wasn't responsive to DNA testing, but I really would like to know what colour or split etc he would be better with if mating was to occur, that way regardless of his sex it will be fine, buddy or partner


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Definitely find a hen split to WF...that would give WF babies. Also, maybe a pied hen, have you seen them? Pied hens are gorgeous and if you really like pearl (because he may have ghost pearling its just hard to tell in pix) you could get a pearl pied split WF hen. Its really easy to get one from a breeder, just ask if mom was pearl or not. If mom was NOT pearl, the baby is definitely a girl.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

oooh good advise, thank you Roxy  Most appreciated x


----------

